# Equi-Trek Trailers For Sale?



## ForeverBroke_ (11 February 2009)

I like them! lol. Would like to get out competing this year and need transport to start 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also, where is a good place to look??


----------



## _daisy_ (11 February 2009)

you could try direct, they have some 2nd hand ones on their website
www.equitrek.com


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (11 February 2009)

o thanks!


----------



## _daisy_ (11 February 2009)

they are lovely people, thats where i got my star trekka from


----------



## diggerbez (12 February 2009)

PERSONALLY i wouldn't buy a second hand equitrek....mine has had LOADS of problems in terms of poor build quality and i would think this would get worse over time. my two friends who have them have had similar problems too- and they are never rectified no matter how many times you trudge back to them for them to fix it... my wheel axle snapped when i was driving(causing loaded trailer to nearly fall over) and they tried to blame me- saying i must have driven into a kerb....now a) i know i didn't and b) how hard would i have to hit a kerb to snap a wheel axle?!!!
After months of legal wrangling and their consistent failure to ring me back and dealing with citizens advice the accident report concluded that the wheel axle they had used was faulty.

i'm not trying to be defamatory, as a concept they are brilliant and my horses love travelling in it but just giving you my honest experience of them...if you do get one have a good INDEPENDENT person look it over for faults.


----------



## _daisy_ (12 February 2009)

i cant really comment on 2nd hand ones as I bought both of my trailers brand new off Equitrek direct, however I part ex'd my first one in against the star trekka. my first one had no problems, i just upgraded, so whoever bought my show trekka had a good trailer with no problems.
i think you and your friends were unlucky, thankfully i have never had any problems dealing with Tom or his team.


----------



## BID (12 February 2009)

I love my equitrek but agree with you,  I had several problems with it in the warranty period and they riggled out of taking any responsibility for the faults which were clearly poor workmanship.  Very poor customer service, just want your money and then nothing to do with you after which is a shame as they are a great concept and are becoming very popular.


----------



## tantallon (12 February 2009)

I got a fantastic nearly new 5* equitrek on ebay about four years ago, they do come up there now and again. Sold a big three horse lorry and moved to this trailer. Horses love travelling in it and the best bit is that over the years although it has had some niggly bits that needed sorting its saved me a fortune compared to the costs of keeping a lorry on the road!


----------



## Elshindryckx (12 February 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the equitrek lorries ? I'm considering to buy a new equitrek Sonic lorry. I'm from Belgium and they are not yet commonly used over here. That's why I wanted to hear from someone who has been using it for a while if the box is solid enough to transport horses. I think they look great and safe to load horses. My only worry is that the box which is made from GRP and fibreglass is not solid enough. Can you please let me know how long you have been using this lorry and if you are satisfied with its quality ?


----------



## diggerbez (12 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone have experience with the equitrek lorries ? I'm considering to buy a new equitrek Sonic lorry. I'm from Belgium and they are not yet commonly used over here. That's why I wanted to hear from someone who has been using it for a while if the box is solid enough to transport horses. I think they look great and safe to load horses. My only worry is that the box which is made from GRP and fibreglass is not solid enough. Can you please let me know how long you have been using this lorry and if you are satisfied with its quality ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

well based on their trailers (see my comments above) i think they are overpriced for what they are...at least with the trailers there isn't really an alternative but with the little lorries there are loads of companies making them like marlborough etc...


----------



## Elshindryckx (13 February 2009)

Thanks for your reply Diggerbez. However, over here in Belgium they are really well-priced compared to the other companies which make new little lorries. Even the relatively new second hand ones are far more expensive. That's why I'm a bit worried about the quality. If I look at the prices for little lorries in the UK,  I would consider buying one over there but the problem is that the wheel is on the wrong side for us...


----------

